
HyperJump – Simple Bookmark Manager for Bash - x0054
https://github.com/x0054/hyperjump
======
6502nerdface
For similar use cases, I get good mileage out of the bash built-ins `pushd'
and `popd' (also available in bash derivatives like zsh). No need to install
anything, any box with a bash prompt already has them.

HyperJump, z, autojump, etc., look nice for cases where your directory-hopping
sequences are "random access", not amenable to being organized around a stack.
Still, you can get pretty far with the `+N'/`-N' "rotation" arguments to
`pushd' and `popd'.

~~~
x0054
Actually, HyperJump is probably more of a memory aid at the moment. I am
setting up a new development server with CentOS, and I am just not used to
their directory structure yet. I usually setup Ubuntu, but this time around
one of our developers convinced me to go with CentOS. He claimed to be a
CentOS expert, though his expertise extends only as far as CentOS 4
apparently, so now I am stuck setting up the server. Oh well, it's something
new.

In any case, it was annoying me that I could never remember off the top of my
head where the server config, startup scripts, and other directories were,
because it's just a little different than the Debian derivatives. So instead I
just added all the stuff I visit often to the HJ list, with names that make
sense to me. Now, regardless what server I am on, I can just type "jj
confApache" and it'll take me to the right place. Just reduces cognitive load
a bit.

~~~
6502nerdface
I see, that's cool, it's like you create your own "logical" file system
locations that have different "real" locations on different hosts.

------
kbd
This sounds similar to 'z', except z remembers your common directories
automatically.

[https://github.com/rupa/z](https://github.com/rupa/z)

------
rane
Cool, but why take the burden on having to remember to bookmark locations
instead of using something like fasd, z or autojump that will "bookmark" every
directory automatically and most of the time will get it right when you type
part of a dir name?

------
mvip
I've been using Autojump
([https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump](https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump))
for some time. Same concept.

